# Toilet too close to tub



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

You might want to check with your building inspector. I suspect you cannot do anything to end up with enough clearance for a legal installation.


----------



## mrlong` (Apr 17, 2011)

*Legal?*



nap said:


> You might want to check with your building inspector. I suspect you cannot do anything to end up with enough clearance for a legal installation.


What do you mean by legal? What laws are involved with toilet placement? If I could get 3 or 4 more inches of room I think it would be enough. The frame behind the tank is at least 2, so I just need a toilet that's a couple inches smaller.

Mel


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm not real good with the general building codes (I'm an electrician) but from what I am finding, you need 21" in front of a toilet.

hang on for some of the regular building guys to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

21" min in front, 15" on the sides from my understanding.
I put mine in with 4' in front and 18" on the sides.... just to be safe....

DM


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Is this the only bathroom in the house? The only way to make this up to any code is to lose the tub and install a shower. Wouldn't be surprised if that was the original layout because I can't any builder or plumber involved in new construction creating such a monstrosity. Well, I can actually...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm guessing the toilet was originally supposed to be located under the window facing the entry door.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

Or that.


----------



## mrlong` (Apr 17, 2011)

plumber666 said:


> Or that.


This is a 60 year old house. There's bathrooms above and below this one. I don't think that it was meant to be under the window as the drain is too close to the wall and too far from the window. There is a closet behind the door that you see that makes it difficult to put a shower in. The shower would still be in the way of the toilet unless I took the cupboard out. I don't know how it was originally but it's sure awkward. I'm sure there are smaller toilets and maybe when combined with a fitting that will take the toilet closer to the wall, I'll have enough room. Are old toilet fittings different in that the old toilet would have been closer to the wall?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I don't see any way possible you are going to get 21" from the toilet to the tub no matter how much smaller of a toilet you can get with the possible exception of a wall mounted toilet. Not even sure of that though. You would have to do some calculations but I suspect you do not intend on going that route.

So, what are you going to do if the tenant reports this to the building department or housing authority or whoever checks on code compliance?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

Check out a corner toilet to see if it would give you enough clearance from the tub and then check to see if you can re-rout the plumbing. It would mean tearing up the floor, but I think you'll have to do that anyway.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Perhaps the TUB was an afterthought/addon?
If there's another bathroom, maybe it was supposed to just be a half bath?

DM


----------



## Homerepairguy (Aug 1, 2010)

MrLong,

Is there at least 32" from the tub to the right side wall in your photo? If so, then maybe consider relocating the toilet below the window turned 90 degrees so the user has his/her back to the window. Will this then give the user ample leg room? Having 16" from the centerline of the toilet to walls on either side gives comfortable shoulder room.

If you don't want to move the waste drain, then maybe consider a macerating toilet like you asked about. Here's a link to a video about installing a macerating toilet on This Old House:

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20332410,00.html

HRG


----------



## orange (Feb 19, 2008)

The macerating toilet is interesting. I watched the install video.
Then I watched this one
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20332410,00.html

Just wondering about the clearance in front.......


----------



## mrlong` (Apr 17, 2011)

*Macerating toilet*

Those toilets are pretty big. The one I was looking at is a Saniflo and you can see it here:
http://www.saniflo.ca/SANICOMPACT48.aspx?gclid=CMbu2qv8taUCFQkDbAodT1VGXg or here:

http://goo.gl/tPMSu for as long as the shortener works.

It's the compact model and has not tank.


I just can't figure out how to install it into the original toilet drain. My unit isn't below grade, it's on the main floor and would drain downward. I think it's plenty small. I wonder if it broke if a plumber could figure it out. I've never heard of them before.

Mel


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

orange said:


> The macerating toilet is interesting. I watched the install video.
> Then I watched this one
> http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/video/0,,20332410,00.html
> 
> Just wondering about the clearance in front.......


In Canada, macerating toilets are only allowed if there is no subgrade piping to connect a normal toilet to, which is not the case here.
I've installed a couple, and God help the home owner that ever has trouble with one. They just seem like trouble to me.


----------



## mrlong` (Apr 17, 2011)

*Other type of toilet*



plumber666 said:


> In Canada, macerating toilets are only allowed if there is no subgrade piping to connect a normal toilet to, which is not the case here.
> I've installed a couple, and God help the home owner that ever has trouble with one. They just seem like trouble to me.


Another toilet I saw, but can't find now, is one that has a rotating offset flange built into the bottom, so you can park the toilet in different positions around the drain. Anyone seen this one?


----------



## JimV (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks like it was originally a 14" rough in and the replaced the toilet with a 12" and built out the wall behind it. On an old episode of Ask This Old House they installed a Toto toilet in a tight half bath. Some of there models have the "Unifit" system that allows them to fit in a 10, 12, or 14" rough in and the toilet is always the same distance off the wall. They have some that would extend only about 28" off the wall. Not sure if this will give you enough room. The only problem is the Toto toilets are expensive. You probably don't want to spend that much for a rental unit, but it might save you from having to tear apart your bathroom.


----------



## plumber666 (Oct 7, 2010)

mrlong` said:


> Another toilet I saw, but can't find now, is one that has a rotating offset flange built into the bottom, so you can park the toilet in different positions around the drain. Anyone seen this one?


 I think those are by "Caroma", made in Australia, dual flush. Great toilets.


----------



## mrlong` (Apr 17, 2011)

*Corner toilets*

I'm going to measure and see if I can use a corner toilet. Probably have to still move the drain, but it will sure make more room.


----------

